# 1/8 IROC Camaro



## Dave621955

Morning motor folks. I was at a mini meeting for the club and was given the Monogram 1/8 scale IROC Z-28 Kit #2610. It looks sort of interesting and has some great panels for paint but as with my Jag gift there are no instructions. I got the instruction sheets for the Jag thanks guys. Now if you could help out an old Marine once more, I could really use the instructions for this kit. Thanks in advance. Dave


----------



## whiskeyrat

Dave I did some web searching but couldn't come up with any scans of the instruction booklet. Maybe one of the other members here has a copy but has yet to read this. I'll keep looking around and if I find it will send it along. 

After seeing your railway gun dio and the willys I want to see how awesome this car will be when you're done!


----------



## irocer

I had a yellow '85 and I do have the kit - never got it finished. I will see if I can find the instructions and get it scanned.


----------



## Dave621955

thanks for looking and the compliments whiskeyrat and irocer if you could do that or copy them and I'll pm you an address that would be fantastic.


----------



## vypurr59

Search for Drastic Plastics on fotki.com
This is a picture sharing website, and the Drastic Plastics group has thousands of instruction sheets scanned and free for download.


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks for the tip but I checked the web site at Drastic Plastics and can't find the instructions there either. Was this kit that rare??


----------



## chuck_thehammer

I have the car, I built it many years ago.. it is fairly rare. it is a #2610


----------



## Dave621955

I don't suppose you still have the instruction sheet do you???


----------



## chuck_thehammer

I have NO IDEA.. but I can take a look tomorrow.. but do not put much hope in it.

I built that model around 1990... or earlier... I also have the 1/8 78 Corvette.


----------



## BARRYZ28

Here you go
http://imageshack.us/a/img7/1667/l2jo.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img194/3015/us3p.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img841/16/mksi.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img189/3184/hazc.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img854/8434/omcg.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img706/3732/ptl0.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img21/608/0iaw.jpg


----------



## scottnkat

Nice work, Barry. I must've spent an hour looking online myself for a copy of those instructions, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Dave621955

Barry .. your the man!! Like Scott said, I looked for several hours without any luck. I've filed your instructions away and once I've checked the parts count (and collected any parts I can't make) the IROC will move to the top of my build list.

Again Thanks! Dave


----------



## chuck_thehammer

glad it was found.. enjoy the build.

I am fond of all of my large scale models.. and every one is rare now.

some day I plan to build my 82 Corvette (1/8 scale) metalized. no less.


----------



## BARRYZ28

No problem folks.
This one sits in my stash along with the Revell 1/16 version.
I cut the roof off and started converting it to a convertible.
It got started and stalled, I'll get back to it some day.


----------



## irocer

I finally got around to digging for my kit. No instructions, so I am glad Barry found some. Since my set is missing I may use these as well- thanks Barry.


----------



## alaskabear99687

Hello, I have recently purchased an 1/8 scale monogram Iroc Z (black) in the box that the gentleman opened years ago but never started and lost the assembly instructions for. I have been searching for a few days now and have found this forum with hope in my heart and love in my eyes but the links to the instructions are erroring 401 and I am not able to pull them up. can anyone help with where to get the instructions from. Oh, I paid $5. Yes I said 5 bucks for a like new model but with no instructions. I also got an AMT/ERTL Kenworth T600A 1/25 scale still in shrinkwrap for another $10 bucks. So for 15 bucks I managed to pick up these two models but I need help with the inst. for the Iroc. PLEASE HELP


----------



## BARRYZ28

Sorry, it looks like Image Shack deleted all my photos.
You'll have to hit up one of the other guys that archived them.


----------

